# Sharpening Miyabi 5000MCD knives



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Chefs!

I am buying the Miyabi 5000MCD series soon and in preparation of these knives i bought myself a cheap knife and good sharpening stones (whetstones) to practice sharpening. (Skerper)

Now i have completely ruined the sides of the blade with scratches. I am too scared to ruin the beautiful miyabi 5000mcd knifes with scratches so i refuse to sharpen them myself on a whetstone.

Now my question is what are my options?
I live in Europe (Belgium) so i would like to avoid huge shipping costs.

I REALLY want the 5000MCD series so please help me.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Laphroaig (Oct 25, 2017)

benuser said:


> Where do you live?


Hey i live in Belgium. 
(also edited it into the original post)


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Tape up the sides with painters tape except the for the last cm near the edge when you sharpen. Eventually when you thin, it will get scratched up and you have to take it up a grit progression. It's part of your learning process.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well you do not have to refinish every time, the choice is up to you how often you want to refinish. And if you tape up like Millions suggested their really won't finishing needed due to just sharpening, at least not until you finally thin your knife.

I don't know all the tricks here but going to "sharpening station" on this site, start a post on surface finishing, and you will find everything possible to do there given.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/forumdisplay.php/110-Sharpening-Station


----------

